# Koi transportieren



## tams (20. Juli 2010)

Hallo, 

ich möchte am kommenden Wochenende 3 Kois transportieren. 
Die Fahrzeit beträgt 2 Stunden 15 Minuten.

Die Fische sind alle so ca. 30cm groß und nun benötige ich 
6 Transportbeutel (doppelt hält besser ) die dann mit Wasser und 
Sauerstoff gefüllt werden.

Wo kann man diese Beutel kaufen? Mein Koihändlöer hier 
oben hat gerade keine.  

Ist so etwas nicht etwas zu teuer?
http://www.koi-braun.de/product_inf...=3616&osPsid=ca88ae98c718fe35e2bf808cfc95a7f9

Viele Grüße
Toddy


----------



## laolamia (20. Juli 2010)

*AW: Koi transportieren*

moin!

muellbeutel gehen doch auch?!
wasser und luft rein und in eine wasserdichte kiste.

gruss lao


----------



## Fax-Bosna (20. Juli 2010)

*AW: Koi transportieren*

10 Euro Pro Transportsack ist echt zu viel!!!


----------



## tams (20. Juli 2010)

*AW: Koi transportieren*

@Fax-Bosna. Finde ich auch, aber Müllbeutel wollte ich nun doch nicht verwenden ;-)
Muß ich mal weiterschauen wo ich die innerhalb von 3 Tagen bekomme.

VG
Toddy


----------



## Fax-Bosna (20. Juli 2010)

*AW: Koi transportieren*

wenn ich zu hause bin find ich dir nen anbieter ich bin gerade in der arbeit aber irgendwo hab ich das viel billiger gesehen. 
Gruß Rudi


----------



## tams (20. Juli 2010)

*AW: Koi transportieren*

Hab was bei koi-kichi.de im Shop gesehen. Preis für die Tüten ist vollkommen OK. Mit Versandkosten und Mindermengenzuschlag kostet mich das allerdings wieder fast 14 EUR für 6 Beutel. Mist.

VG
Toddy


----------



## tams (20. Juli 2010)

*AW: Koi transportieren*

Hallöchen, 

kann geschlossen werden. Der Koi-Uwe ist so nett besorgt welche.

Viele Grüße
Toddy


----------

